# Freezing cactus pads?



## brookeekoorb (May 2, 2010)

My leo is TINY, I bought him a cactus pad and it's huge, there is no way little guy/gal is going to finish it. Can they be frozen?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 2, 2010)

I freeze both the pad and the fruits. I roll them up tight in newspaper and then fasten them into ziploc freezer baggies. Then I take them out one at a time, put them in a sandwich bag in the fridge and let them thaw gradually before adding chunks to Taco's salad.


----------



## t_mclellan (May 2, 2010)

When you freeze it will turn to mush, But that wont change the nutritional value much.
I suggest putting it in a blender & freezing it in an ice cube tray. 
Thaw out just what you need & mix it with other food.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 2, 2010)

That's a neat idea t_mclellan. I never thought of that. I'll have to try it, especially with the hot summer approaching. A nice treat. I know in the past, I froze the fruits, as they disappear during the winter and the wild animals eat them all up quite fast in October. The fruit is fine after you put them in the freezer.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (May 2, 2010)

Great idea! It's so mushy anyway - thanks for the tip!



t_mclellan said:


> When you freeze it will turn to mush, But that wont change the nutritional value much.
> I suggest putting it in a blender & freezing it in an ice cube tray.
> Thaw out just what you need & mix it with other food.


----------



## brookeekoorb (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tips!  Little one didnt seem to interested in it, but I'll keep offering it, he seems to need a few days to get into the swing of new snacks.


----------

